# Some times you can't do what you really want to.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Most years I head for our deer camp in the UPPER and hunt from blinds like this.










Some quicky made ones with a folding saw and some twine.

Due to a illness in the family I am stuck with hunting lower Michigans shot gun ML zone. I have this one PVC blind I really like a lot except it is heavy and the PVC fittings are brittle in the cold.


















And 2 of these dog house blinds on 27 acres.










Saturday the 15th opener was a wet one. I saw 14 deer by noon. Thats close to a weeks worth in the UPPER.










Right around noon on Sunday the 16th it started to snow hard. I saw 9 deer for the day.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Monday dawned bright and cold. From Dog house blind #1 I saw for an instant the buck I am after. Problem was he was chaseing a hot doe and crossed the shooting lane into the brush so fast a shot wasn't there. I did see 5 other deer.
NO PICTURES.got to remember to grab the camera.

Tuesday was another bright cold morning. I sat in Dog house # 2 blind It is in a old fence row on a hill between two over grown farm feilds. A little buck came in the shooting lane. Another one came and laid down till some dogs came and run them off.




























Wednesday I only got to hunt a hour and a half in the afternoon and saw no deer.

Thursday I saw 21 deer in the morning while hunting.
One said to me I SEE YOU in there. Another 12 from the liveing room window at lunch. they were laying in the pines.



















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Friday it was cold again Like 19F at 6:30AM. I see 13 deer from the dog house # 2 blind. At lunch there are 22 laying across the creek out our living room window.










Saturday again from the PVC blind I see 11 deer in the morning. I seen 4 more in the afternoon.


















Sunday I see 14 deer from the PVC blind before lunch. It is still really cold in the early morning 17F.



















Note the ice on her chin.


















At lunch we watched these two little bucks across the creek. there were 11 deer there.










I also sat out this Quick blind I made in the pole barn a couple hours 2 nights.










Ya it isn't hunting the UPPER but I see more deer and the cook is good looking and fixes nice meals.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Did I mention that the UPPER green blind isn't like that any longer?










When I was there during the 2006 season I seen this hornets nest. I had planed on getting it down when I returned in the spring of 2007.



















I never made it in the spring. By the time I got back there in the fall some spineless cowardly tresspassers had shot a huge hole with shot gun/s in the floor of the blind to get the nest down.

First off hornets had died in the fall of 2006. The one queen found a place to hibernate for the winter but she would not use that nest again.
Also there was no reason to do any thing about the nest as it WAS NOT ON THEIR PROPERTY. Just leave these up to the property owners to take care of.

Need less to say the property is posted now. We have caught one tresspasser and pressed charges. He and his buddy paid a huge fine. Word has got out that we do not warn people any longer about tresspassing. We don't know who ruined our blind, I bet they call them selves hunters/sportspersons too. But we know who is paying for them doing it.

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sorry to hear about your damage, gutless bastards

I think I would forget about the upper and hunt from the living room. Awesome pictures


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice pictures. Best of luck....


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

nice pics im from the lower but currently live in the upper, definately see more deer down there, but i love the experience of the upper, plus nobody makes pasties down there eh


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Donna in Rapid River used to make the best pasties I thought. I used to buy a big 4 dozen box from her before she sold out to bring back home .

I like hunting deer in the UPPER best. See more Eagles, Pine Martins and youtes.

Down here you see more does per day plus the blaze orange coats sitting on all the fences.

 Al


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

i hunt around marquette and i get real excited if i see A doe, since the pop is so low, over the four years ive been here ive killed two bucks a 4 2 yrs ago and an 8 this yr...i hear there are quite a few deer down there in rapid river is that where you hunt


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Just north and west of Rapid River near the potato farms.
It is Ok hunting there I suppose. I wanted to buy property near Monninee as the research I did showed they had lots of deer near there. At one time they opened the area up for deer hunting a whole week before the rest of the UPPER.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Here are the rest of the pictures of the new blind I threw together. Next fall it will be raised at least 8 feet. Of course it will have lots of stain colors on it too.

I had 3 sheets of T1 11 so bought a 4th one. I had one window the front one and thought I had 3 more like it, which it turns out they are different sizes. Two of them will work, for the third the south one I just placed the cut out on hinges and won't close it if it gets cold.
I also had all the hinges and black plastic I covered the roof with.
Kare said it seems tall. YUP it is but not all bad cosidering I am useing a Muzzle loader. Gives room to use the ram rod with out a bunch of banging around.




























 Al


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Looks more like an outhouse!!!! :lol:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

The out house is bigger, a two holer and has no windows.

 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great pictures...


----------

